# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! C6 A6 RS Style Mesh Grilles



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

A distinct feature of the German automotive ideology is the preservation of austerity and simplicity alongside radical performance innovations. Visual indications of excesses in power and handling are few and subtle.

The R treatment of the A6 exterior includes the patented widebody stance, engorged air intakes, and, most discreetly, a sharper mesh grille.

Transfer your old Audi rings to the ECS RS Mesh Style Grille, a direct replacement for the stock A6 unit. The unmistakable R look immediately brings your Audi to another level, telling a more aggressive visual story.


*Attention Grille Seekers*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits Audi:
C6 A6 3.2/4.2 (2005-2008)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

